# ELIZABETH WARREN ADMITS SHE IS NOT LICENSED TO PRACTICE LAW IN MASSACHUSETTS



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This houseflipping, nationality lying, socialist ,Harvard spoonfed 1%er needs to go away. Keep voting D.

Speaking to Boston's 96.9 FM radio program "Jim and Margery" on Monday, Democratic Senate challenger Elizabeth Warren admitted that she is not licensed to practice law in Massachusetts.

According to reports from listeners, she claimed that she does not maintain a law practice. She also "said that she gave up her New Jersey license because she could not keep up with the Continuing Education requirements," according to one listener who commented on Breitbart's Monday story, "Does Elizabeth Warren Have a Law License Problem?".

Ms. Warren's statement comes as a surprise to the many clients she's provided legal services to over the past decade, including the law firm of Simpson, Thacher, and Bartlett, which listed her as "of counsel" in the 2009 brief they submitted to the United States Supreme Court on behalf of their client, Travelers Insurance.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...Not-Licensed-to-Practice-Law-in-Massachusetts


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

The sheep will still vote for her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

She is so full of sh**t is not even funny.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't know where to start...So much is so wrong lately with this state and country.
Hopefully the people are smarter than the media that tries to sell them on what president to vote for and what tampon is more 'radiant"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

License? Who needs a license? dont need a license to drive a car in MA even


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

This is a non-story for the democRATS. Their hero Bill Clinton is a disbarred attorney and impeached President. You think letting her law license lapse is going to keep the sheep in this state from casting a vote for Fauxcohontis? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Just another right wing conspiracy  Poor Lizzie


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> License? Who needs a license? dont need a license to drive a car in MA even


Does the Massachusetts Bar give "A" numbers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

This lying POS practiced law without a license because her mother told her that she had a license to practice law, so it's all good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

soxrock75 said:


> Does the Massachusetts Bar give "A" numbers?


Fucking post of the month right here!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It ok. She can say that she is a lawyer because she is 1/16th a lawyer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

263FPD said:


> It ok. She can say that she is a lawyer because she is 1/16th a lawyer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and 15/16ths lying cunt
Wait , I guess that makes her full cunt


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was pondering the other day, if I could legally kick Obama, Warren, Gates, Reid, Pelosi, Debbie Wasserman Shultz or Bill Maher in the fuckin teeth who would it be??? hmmmm such good choices.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

That's tougher than the "if you were stranded on a deserted island and could only bring one thing" question.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

https://m.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=476455679051948

Wow!! The ding dings are still in lockstep with the (D)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

lofu said:


> https://m.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=476455679051948
> 
> Wow!! The ding dings are still in lockstep with the (D)


When I was on the union e-board, more than one national/regional union approached us to try to get us to affiliate. I ticked off their endorsements/past endorsements of Ted Kennedy, Mike Dukakis, Barney Frank.....you get the picture.

I'm a union guy as far as collective bargaining, but the big union's blind allegiance to the Democrats has never made sense to me. Governor Mitt Romney pledged to not touch the Quinn Bill and to veto any flagman bill. He was good on his word. Once we got a Democrat Governor, the Quinn Bill is gone, and we now have a flagman bill.

So much for "pro-labor" Democrats, huh?

The ding-dings should be grateful to have the only job where you're issued a bed and get paid to sleep.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

What types a person endures three years of law school to obtain a Juris Doctorate and then lets it slide? There must be quite a story behind it. Why not just go inactive to avoid paying the fees?

In addition, while we're on this subject, I would like to know why the Obama's surrendered their law licenses but I don't think i'll ever hear the truth.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Scott Walker in Wisconsin specifically left out FF and LEO unions and he balanced the fuckin budget didn't he. Also union membrship dropped SEVENTY percent when dues became optional which is the REAL reason the Ds push this stuff. For every million union members they raise ONE BILLION a year for their D campaigns. If anyone truly believes ppl like Warren, Gates or Obama truly give a fuck about them besides when they die their acting stupidly!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> So much for "pro-labor" Democrats, huh?.


How quickly Ed Kelly forgets the long drawn out battle he had with one of this State's leading Democrats when he was with Boston Fire.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> What types a person endures three years of law school to obtain a Juris Doctorate and then lets it slide? There must be quite a story behind it. Why not just go inactive to avoid paying the fees?
> 
> In addition, while we're on this subject, I would like to know why the Obama's surrendered their law licenses but I don't think i'll ever hear the truth.


Great questions; I was wondering the same thing myself. Based on what was said on the radio (Jim and Margery's show) yesterday, Liawatha didn't have a license in New Jersey for a "very, very long time." She said something about not having time to keep up with the state's Continuing Legal Education ("CLE") requirements, even though Liawatha teaches only one class at Harvard (for more than 300 large.

I decided to look up and see what NJ's CLE requirements are, and to me they are pretty damned easy to meet.

She would have had to take a mere 24 hours of class every two years, according to the website:

A. The Supreme Court of New Jersey Board of Continuing Legal Education (found here: http://www.judiciary.state.nj.us/cle/ ) says:

_Effective January 1, 2010, all lawyers holding a license to practice law in the State of New Jersey, whether plenary or limited, are required to participate in the mandatory continuing legal education program._​​_Members of the bar of the State of New Jersey are required to maintain certain standards of professional competence throughout their careers. The Board on Continuing Legal Education was created and assigned the task of administering the Supreme Court's requirement, imposed pursuant to Rule 1:42 Continuing Legal Education._​​B. Then Rule 1:42 (found here: http://www.judiciary.state.nj.us/rules/r1-42.htm ) says:
*1:42-1. Continuing Legal Education Required.*​
_An attorney holding a license to practice in this State shall be required to participate in a program of continuing legal education in accordance with regulations adopted under these rules. In satisfaction of the continuing legal education requirement, *attorneys shall participate in twenty-four hours of qualifying continuing legal education over a two-year period.* *Four of the twenty-four hours of credit shall be concentrated in the areas of ethics and/or professionalism.* Attorneys shall demonstrate that they have satisfied the continuing legal education requirement by certifying to their compliance at the end of the two-year period in a manner prescribed by the Board on Continuing Legal Education. In addition, attorneys shall maintain all necessary records and documentation to demonstrate such compliance in accordance with regulations adopted under these Rules._​
C. Finally, you can see details of the classes offered (some of which pack a credit wallop, meaning it wouldn't take much to meet the requirement) by going here: https://njcourts.judiciary.state.nj.us/web1a/CLEAppWeb/pages/searchCourse.faces

What a shame Liawatha let her New Jersey license lapse. . . . Bitch coulda used those ethics and professionalism classes.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I need a lawyer to decipher that Jeepy, ill call FauxahauntUs, I can pay her in Wampum bucks right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeepy said:


> Great questions; I was wondering the same thing myself. Based on what was said on the radio (Jim and Margery's show) yesterday, Liawatha didn't have a license in New Jersey for a "very, very long time." She said something about not having time to keep up with the state's Continuing Legal Education ("CLE") requirements, even though Liawatha teaches only one class at Harvard (for more than 300 large.
> 
> I decided to look up and see what NJ's CLE requirements are, and to me they are pretty damned easy to meet.
> 
> ...


24 hours every TWO YEARS???

This state (MA) "recommends" (it's not required) that police officers receive 40 hours of in-service training EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> 24 hours every TWO YEARS???
> 
> This state (MA) "recommends" (it's not required) that police officers receive 40 hours of in-service training EVERY YEAR.


Yes Delta, but you actually need to know and apply the law, they merely have to bend it to what ever serves thier purpose at the time.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

corsair said:


> She is so full of sh**t is not even funny.


I laugh at her all the time though.


----------

